
'Shut up and drive'? Option for Uber riders to avoid small talk divides drivers - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/may/17/shut-up-and-drive-option-for-uber-riders-to-avoid-small-talk-divides-drivers
======
mindcrime
Hrrm... I use Uber / Lyft a lot, and I usually wind up chatting with the
driver the entire ride, with the exception of the occasional driver who either
A. clearly doesn't speak much English and can't really carry on a
conversation, or B. very obviously isn't into talking.

But, _sometime_ I get in the car with the mindset of "I'd really like to just
plug my earbuds in and zone out and listen to some music / this podcast /
etc.". On those rare occasions, I find that just letting the driver know "Hey,
I'm going to have headphones in, listening to a book" is usually all it takes.

Still, I guess this could be useful for some people.

